# Doll house room



## Melinda_dd (4 Nov 2013)

I'm making a doll house box room from scratch... furniture as well and wondered if anyone would be intetested in a wip if so I'll post some pictures. ... its gonna be a woodwork shop


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Nov 2013)

Absofrigginlutely please ! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melinda_dd (4 Nov 2013)

Ok, well as long as there's someone who wants to see.... here we go.

Firstly I decided how big it was going to be... 18" x 12" can't remeber hieght will add later. But figured this would be a good size for a work shop.

I made the sides from 12mm mdf and ran a groove along the floor front and sides for perspex. I done this using my record plough plane as I dont have a small enough router bit.
The roof I haven't decided on yet.

I then glue and pinned the carcass together


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Nov 2013)

Thats such a good idea for a dolls house ! So is the plan of the workshop copying one or is it your own arrangement ?

Coley

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melinda_dd (4 Nov 2013)

I wanted to make the walls like the inside of a barn with exposed beams.
So I cut some Lengths off of a bit of pallet wood which was 20mm wide by 4 mm thick.
I distressed these lengths and painted them to look like old beams, and decided on spacing..... I figured a 2ft gap between the beams would be good so with a 1:12 scale = 1" to 1ft

I marked where they would go, then applyed some filler very lightly to the floor to give a concrete look, and some more inbetween the beams thicker to get a look of lime render.

once that was dry I attached the beams with glue


----------



## Melinda_dd (4 Nov 2013)

Then once it was set I painted the walls with a cottage cream, and the floor a concrete grey.
The colours look a little solid, but these will be distressed/ adjusted as the project goes on.......

This is where I am so far....... keep watching


----------



## Melinda_dd (4 Nov 2013)

ColeyS1":12tvmu8n said:


> Thats such a good idea for a dolls house ! So is the plan of the workshop copying one or is it your own arrangement ?
> 
> Coley
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Thanks! I'm actually doing it for a village fair I go to every year. They have a competition marque with lots of different categories, of which I always enter a few. However this is the first time I will be entering the box room category.

I want to make as much as possible and not buy very much for it, mostly for the challenge of it....but also because money is an issue!! so far everything is recycled.... but we'll see how I go

No there's no plans involved.... it's all out of my head. I've put a few ideas on paper as to lay out buy that might change as I go..... can't find them now anyway!!!


----------



## Jensmith (4 Nov 2013)

Looking great so far. I love the walls and beams. Looks very realistic 

If you want any lighting, drop me a line. It's my day job creating lighting for dolls houses and scale models.


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Nov 2013)

Im sooooo jealous :mrgreen: it does look great even with just the beams and the paint. What other bits are you going to put in it, or is it a 'wait & see ' situation 

Coley

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melinda_dd (4 Nov 2013)

Starting from the right front and working round. ....

A sink with cupboard under
Next to that a small area for kettle biscuits etc
Then in the corner a large work bench
Next to that along back wall a lathe bench
Next to that a bench with a draw unit on it for knobs etc
Next to that in the corner a spray bothe area
On left side a wood store
...... thats the plan anyway we'll see how I go!

I dont really want to fill it full of machines so hench the lack of table saw etc.

Thanks jen. I did consider lighting but as said money is a big issue on this so perhaps the next one....... what a great day job


----------



## Jensmith (4 Nov 2013)

No problem. I had in mind flexible strip LEDs which would be perfect as strip light effect lights but I appreciate your low budget.
Can't wait to see it when it's finished. It's looking great already.


----------



## Melinda_dd (4 Nov 2013)

Yes there seems to be a niche for fluorescent looking strip lights for doll houses etc...haven't seen any do they make them?


----------



## Baldhead (4 Nov 2013)

Looking good Melinda, keep the WIP pics coming.

My late brother-in-law used saw dust a lot for his model railway layouts, he first painted the base with watered down PVA then sprinkled saw dust over, when dry paint green and you have football field, another trick he used was to squeeze out several lines of PVA, sprinkle saw dust and paint brown, that looked like the furrows in a farmers field. I know that's no good for your dolls house room but something to remember for the future? perhaps.

Baldhead
By the way if you need any saw dust just ask!!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (5 Nov 2013)

Cool thanks. I'll remember that. This won't be the last one I do. 1 because I'm really enjoying it 2 because I intend on winning the village show every year! !!

I also need to start thinking about an entry for the wood craft section.... a man that has won every year for 20 odd years has now called me his nemesis as ive won the past 2 years.... so I also have to keep that going too!!!

Not that im competitive you understand :wink:


----------



## Jensmith (5 Nov 2013)

Melinda_dd":1qp7d0cf said:


> Yes there seems to be a niche for fluorescent looking strip lights for doll houses etc...haven't seen any do they make them?



Yes. They're not made for dolls houses but I sell smaller pieces of 3, 6 or 9 LEDs that can either be connected to a 12v transformer or run off a 9v battery (9v produces a dimmer light but still works fine). They just cost a few pounds each.


----------



## Melinda_dd (8 Nov 2013)

So today I started on the assembly bench and the sink cabinet.

The bench i wanted to look like it was made from the 3x2 sawn timber you get With a replaceable mdf top... there's always a rough looking workbench in a work shop!
The legs are made from pallet wood, and the rails are made from Mc D's coffee stirrers. Pegged with cocktail sticks..... 
I didn't have a thin enough bit of mdf, so ran a 6mm bit over the router table and put a rebate on it (not seen as on bottom).. but from the top looks thin enough!
thought I had more pictures but seems not.... will add more tomorrow. 

I had this sink unit knocking around so thought I'd use it. feels a bit like cheating but its not like ive bought it speacial. 
It has a crack in the bottom of the bowl, but will disguise that somehow. And no taps so will replace them. It was too short so ive added a plinth, and it was also a black colour so rubbed it down and painted it.... I'll distress it as cream would not be cream in a workshop!!...


----------



## Dalboy (8 Nov 2013)

Looking good so far. Great fun making these I have made 2 houses and have one that my late father started which needs a lot of work to finish this is a shop with flats above. So I will be watching with interest.
Two days ago I found rolled up in some farm house plans three sheets with furniture plans on them.


----------



## Melinda_dd (8 Nov 2013)

That would be a nice project to finish. What furniture are the plans for?

I got a couple of good books from the library on making doll house furniture.


----------



## Dalboy (8 Nov 2013)

I know there is a toilet, bath,cooker, table lamp,g/father clock, fridge, table, chairs, dressing table, crib, bed, hutch and a sink unit, not much help for a workshop, but they can be adapted to what ever you want well except the loo


----------



## Melinda_dd (8 Nov 2013)

Dalboy":1dn2u0cx said:


> I know there is a toilet, bath,cooker, table lamp,g/father clock, fridge, table, chairs, dressing table, crib, bed, hutch and a sink unit, not much help for a workshop, but they can be adapted to what ever you want well except the loo



Nice little find that!


----------



## Dalboy (8 Nov 2013)

I also go onto an Australian site and someone built this little Garage http://www.woodworkforums.com/f174/wee-garage-175155/

Just remembered that you may need to register to view the pictures Sorry


----------



## Melinda_dd (8 Nov 2013)

That's really cool. The weathering detail is spot on. Hope mine looks half as good as that one.


----------



## ColeyS1 (9 Nov 2013)

That little sink unit looks well good ! Bench, bench bench bench c'mon 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melinda_dd (10 Nov 2013)

So did a little more today before I got too cold.....
Finished off the work bench.... distressed it inc some calcultions on the top, glue and drill holes! 

And distressed the sink unit to look more like it would in a workshop.


----------



## Dalboy (10 Nov 2013)

That sink and bench are looking good.

I have just started another thread to show 2 of the three houses I have https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/dolls-houses-t74749.html did not want to highjack your post


----------



## Melinda_dd (10 Nov 2013)

Thanks. It's amazing what can be done with a pallet and some coffee stirrers!! 

Your doll houses look impressive.... not sure mine will be to that standard!


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Aug 2014)

Ok so haven't touched my box room for a long while for lot's of reasons I won't bore you with, however I now have less than a month to finish it so thought I better get my finger out!!!.........

So the old Mc D's coffee stirrers came into play again to create a wood rack....
They are just glued together, then painted a metal grey colour. 

The wood is just offcuts I have cut to a more realistic size. 
Nothing is in permanent place yet just put where I think it's gonna go...
Feel free anyone to flip pictures... my phone for some reason will not stop posting the wrong way!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Aug 2014)

Next I made a scraps box by just sticking some thin bits of oak together..... I painted It white and then wrote auntie tinas scraps on it as though a child had wrote it , however I didn't like it so painted over it.

Again the scraps are just off cuts.
These are glued into the box

Feel free anyone to flip the picture


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Aug 2014)

These are some waney edge boards I'll prop up somewhere

Made by just slicing a hazel rod up on the bansaw


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Aug 2014)

Ok. Next is confession time. ... I've discovered a doll house shop locally and buckled a tad!!!

I saw this tool box with tools and thought it was really cool so had to have it!!

I have made some saws though out of card... and a square...... these I will paint and tilt so it doesn't notice that they're flat.


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Aug 2014)

So this is where I'm at at the moment. ..... it's not the best and a bit rustic but... I'm enjoying myself!!!

On the left is a kitchen dresser that I made ages age but have no wip pictures of... or close ones. I'll add them at a later date....it has an invoice attached to the side with a delivery address on it.

Again nothing is stuck In place at the moment incase I change my mind!


----------



## NickWelford (3 Aug 2014)

I think it looks great. My only comment is that the saw teeth seem out of scale, but I don't mean to criticise. You should try making a bandsaw!


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Aug 2014)

After several failed attempts that was as small as I could get the teeth!

I may try and make something saw based as will look a bit bare in the middle


----------



## MARK.B. (6 Aug 2014)

Looking very good so far,cant wait till its finished


----------



## Melinda_dd (10 Aug 2014)

Did some more pottering on the room tonight. 

I made this table and stained it with fence paint. I felt that the room needed more colours hence the stain. It's a bit bright so needs distressing. 

The rag is hiding a gap in the join of the leg and rail


----------



## Melinda_dd (10 Aug 2014)

Next one is gonna take a little imagination. .. picture a record lathe. .. green... silver bars....

Its obviously not finished yet still needs more bits to it and painting but well see how it turns out


----------



## Melinda_dd (15 Aug 2014)

So tonight I finished the lathe.... just waiting for the paint job now


----------



## Melinda_dd (16 Aug 2014)

So today i made a small oak book shelf for the room. It's going to be left unfinished so it looks like a w.i.p
It does now have 2 shelves and a shelf propped up next to it.... I'll get another picture tomorrow


----------



## Graham Orm (16 Aug 2014)

Brilliant!!! Don't forget a sharpening station....and a computer with the Forum on screen!


----------



## Melinda_dd (16 Aug 2014)

Grayorm":26x6r1la said:


> Brilliant!!! Don't forget a sharpening station....and a computer with the Forum on screen!



Hadn't thought of a sharpening station. ... and there's a thought for the laptop!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (24 Aug 2014)

Time is ticking on... it has to be ready for next Saturday so here's some updates..

Here's the lathe finished. ..I got my baby lathe out to do the spindle as I don't have anything to grip such small things on my bigger lathe. ...


----------



## Melinda_dd (24 Aug 2014)

Next was a sharpening station.... as suggested! 

This again was turned on my baby lathe.
The guards are made from the long part of a rivit bent to an L shape with bits of old style picture hook glued to the ends... pushed into pilot holes on the grinder!

I also made a replica of my grinding jig......


----------



## Melinda_dd (24 Aug 2014)

I also made a couple of saw horses. ... mainly because I have a space to fill at the front of the room . The plan is to put a waney board on them being cut....


----------



## Melinda_dd (24 Aug 2014)

They'll be some more pictures tomorrow as I'm hoping to get the bulk of it finished in the next couple of days.


----------



## Graham Orm (24 Aug 2014)

Made me smile, love the saw horses.


----------



## NickWelford (24 Aug 2014)

Can't fail to win first prize. Looks great. Love the sawhorses too


----------



## Melinda_dd (24 Aug 2014)

Many thanks!! I hope a 1st will be in order!!!

I'm glad the saw horses look ok.... I wasn't sure myself but glad they look ok


----------



## paul-c (24 Aug 2014)

hi
this is absolutely brilliant ( its not something i would have had any interest in - and wouldn't have thought would interest me in the slightest, however your imagination and creativeness have made me want to see more of this - thank you)
thanks for sharing this with us and opening my eyes to something different for me.
cheers paul-c


----------



## Melinda_dd (24 Aug 2014)

paul-c":1mczkc2m said:


> hi
> this is absolutely brilliant ( its not something i would have had any interest in - and wouldn't have thought would interest me in the slightest, however your imagination and creativeness have made me want to see more of this - thank you)
> thanks for sharing this with us and opening my eyes to something different for me.
> cheers paul-c



Wow Thank you for such a lovely comment!!! ..... keep watching as I want to make the outside look like an old barn... so a little more to do yet!!! (And I'm already thinking of next years!)


----------



## Graham Orm (25 Aug 2014)

Lots of pictures please


----------



## Baldhead (25 Aug 2014)

Years ago a dear friend of ours asked me to make a stable for her nativity figures, she wanted it to be 'rough', I made it but I know she wasn't really happy with it, what I think she wanted is exactly what you have made here, it is truly outstanding, if our friend was still here (she died of cancer in her early 40s) I would have put you intouch with each other, well done you.

Baldhead

Edit: I've just reread my post, please dont think I meant your dolls house room is 'rough'


----------



## Melinda_dd (25 Aug 2014)

If I never start and maintain another thread on this forum. ... the posts replies I've had to this thread would keep me going forever! 

A heart felt thank you!
I will admit I was slightly worried starting this thread as it's not the typical woodworking subject... but the positivity has been lovely. 
Thank you again xx

...... more pictures tomorrow. .. mum's holiday snaps distracted me today!


----------



## Melinda_dd (26 Aug 2014)

Didn't get as much done as I hoped tonight... think panic is setting in now 3 evenings to finish it in!!.....

Tonight I made another little shelf. .. routed on the edges with a doll house router bit (purchased a long time ago) 
This was for lathe blanks to sit on.

I also had to turn some different size blanks as had nothing about small enough. I done some bigger ones for under the lathe as well.


----------



## Melinda_dd (26 Aug 2014)

I wanted something on the bench that was in the process of being made and settled on a chair.
I wanted to make it a spindle chair but I just haven't got time to turn all the bits in miniture. So ive had to settle ob a chunkier style

I then made a clamp to attach to the chair.


----------



## monkeybiter (26 Aug 2014)

Fascinating and excellent project, just need some more shavings under the lathe!


----------



## Graham Orm (27 Aug 2014)

Brilliant attention to fine detail. Don't forget a big photo of the finished item. Good luck!


----------



## JakeS (27 Aug 2014)

Melinda_dd":2vdd9719 said:


> Tonight I made another little shelf. .. routed on the edges with a doll house router bit (purchased a long time ago)
> This was for lathe blanks to sit on.



I saw this late last night, thought the photos were just a bit out of focus and wondered why you were taking pictures of your lathe all of a sudden. Turned the PC on this morning and suddenly it all makes sense - top job!


----------



## gregmcateer (27 Aug 2014)

Brilliant - love it all. Especially the lathe.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## AndyT (27 Aug 2014)

Love it! 

It makes other dolls houses look dull, as they don't have what is the most interesting and useful room in any house!

Will any lucky children get to play with it when it's finished?


----------



## NickWelford (27 Aug 2014)

AndyT":2wu7jxh5 said:


> Love it!
> 
> It makes other dolls houses look dull, as they don't have what is the most interesting and useful room in any house!
> 
> Will any lucky children get to play with it when it's finished?




Play with it? PLAY WITH IT? It's not a toy, Andy, it's a work of art! Worthy of the Turner Gallery in Margate........


----------



## monkeybiter (27 Aug 2014)

NickWelford":ekvyutq8 said:


> Worthy of the Turner Gallery in Margate........



That's rather uncalled for, I wouldn't sully it by association with the contents of that place, I was actually laughing out loud when I went for a look!


----------



## AndyT (27 Aug 2014)

NickWelford":2b5rsj4p said:


> AndyT":2b5rsj4p said:
> 
> 
> > Love it!
> ...



Well, I was rather hoping that some small people of both sorts will at least get to _admire _it, and think "when I grow up, my house will have a room like that"!


----------



## NickWelford (27 Aug 2014)

I stand corrected. Contemporary art is not my thing either. I feel it needs some effort or craft behind it, not just an old unmade bed etc........


----------



## Melinda_dd (27 Aug 2014)

Thank you all again for the encouragement and kind comments!!!

Rest assured. .. I will add some more shavings to the lathe bench...

The lathe is one of my favourite bits.... I have an axminster lathe myself, but felt o could make a record one more recognisable. 

And I will definately take a picture when it's finished!!

Unfortunately this one is for eyes only... think they are called diorama's...... The bits would be far too small to play with...
I do hope however that I can find a new home for it when it's finished. 

A work of art!!!! Wow. Such a compliment!


----------



## Melinda_dd (27 Aug 2014)

JakeS":2qn7lkm0 said:


> Melinda_dd":2qn7lkm0 said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight I made another little shelf. .. routed on the edges with a doll house router bit (purchased a long time ago)
> ...



Lol that made me chuckle. Many thanks


----------



## Melinda_dd (27 Aug 2014)

Few fiddly bits tonight. Some ....what are supposed to be spray cans and tins of paint. ....
And suddenly realised. .. no turning tools so quickly knocked them up.....

Gonna have to start on the outside cladding tomorrow or it may not get done! !!


----------



## monkeybiter (28 Aug 2014)

Melinda_dd":3iamat0b said:


> Gonna have to start on the outside cladding tomorrow or it may not get done! !!



Sounds like another popular thread on here! :lol:


----------



## Melinda_dd (28 Aug 2014)

The cladding on the outside......... of the miniture room! :lol:


----------



## Melinda_dd (28 Aug 2014)

So tonight I was able to clad both sides of my miniture master piece! !
I will do the back as well but that's gonna have to wait! 

I started with strips of thin ply (not quite thin enough for scale but think it looks ok)
Using a spacer I then stapled the strips on, leaving around 10 mm at the bottom. ... in real life that would eqate to 5" which again maybe a little big but I think it will be alright. 

I dropped a few strips down so they were un level as i didn't want it to look too perfect.

Tomorrow night I will paint the cladding black , weather and distress it so it looks like an old barn.

I wanted to do the roof with tiles round the outside and then perspex in the middle but again this will have to wait so I will be doing something temporary and quick tomorrow night. 

I have a feeling it's going to be a late one! !!
So please everyone fingers and toes crossed I get it finished for Saturday! !!


----------



## Graham Orm (29 Aug 2014)

Brilliant...it's like Steves workshop only little!


----------



## Baldhead (29 Aug 2014)

If this doesn't win it can mean only one thing, there are some very talented people in your village! 

Baldhead


----------



## Melinda_dd (29 Aug 2014)

Baldhead":12l8okct said:


> If this doesn't win it can mean only one thing, there are some very talented people in your village!
> 
> Baldhead



Or the judges are bias! This does happen there unfortunately. 

It's my partners late grandfather's village. .. it's sort of become our traditional. .. taken over where he left off!!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (30 Aug 2014)

I finished it at 11.08 last night! !!

I'll update pictures later. ... I'm knackered!


----------



## Melinda_dd (30 Aug 2014)

2nd  

I'm afraid the bias judging came into play ..... you'll see why when I upload a photo of 1st place!!!!!


----------



## woodshavings (30 Aug 2014)

Melinda,
You are a clear winner with me - the detail and atmosphere you have created in your model is breathtaking.
I am looking forward to your final pics
Well done!!
=D> =D> 
John


----------



## dc_ni (30 Aug 2014)

Well it's a winner for me, and i'd say all of us on here.

=D> ccasion5: =D>


----------



## Graham Orm (30 Aug 2014)

Never mind, you won hands down on here!


----------



## Melinda_dd (30 Aug 2014)

Thanks guys to say I'm gutted is an understatement. 

Anyway.....

I originally wanted to hinge a top on with a solid outer frame and perspex inside, however the perspex I found in my workshop as scratched and had no screws for the hinges. So I just put the frame around the top.

As the roof is small I decided i'ld quickly do some cedar shingles. ..... big mistake it took hours! 

I had some off cut slats that I've had for years so I cut them up to scale.
Again I used my trusty b and q value staple gun to apply. I did this a little scwiff and by eye for the rustic look! Each individually sanded an tapered!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (30 Aug 2014)

Also painted the side black... didn't have time to distress the painted work ad couldn't keep my eyes open!


----------



## Melinda_dd (30 Aug 2014)

So finally. ..... hope you get the jist... was very late and light not good

#tiny mouse front left corner


----------



## NickWelford (30 Aug 2014)

I think it looks wonderful. I can't believe you only got second.....


----------



## Melinda_dd (30 Aug 2014)

Forgot to put.... in the beginning my main aim was to spend as little as possible on this project by recycling materials using off cuts and making use of what I had.....

Total project outlay... £3.95 ... for the tool box and tools that I couldn't resist!


----------



## Melinda_dd (30 Aug 2014)

This was the 1st place entry that beat my room


----------



## Graham Orm (30 Aug 2014)

What was the criteria of the competition?


----------



## Melinda_dd (30 Aug 2014)

It had to go in any other crafts not mentioned


----------



## Tim_H (30 Aug 2014)

Melinda, 

you were robbed! That is a brilliant piece of work.

Tim


----------



## Graham Orm (30 Aug 2014)

If it was open competition then yours was by far better than the Bill & Ben effort. So much detail and obvious effort. Well done, you're a winner on here ;-)


----------



## kostello (31 Aug 2014)

I've just read the whole of the thread...... I want to say that it looks amazing........

You were robbed!!!!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (31 Aug 2014)

Thanks everyone. . Such lovely comments and knowing that it's not just me being bitter.. that everyone agrees I should have won makes me feel better!


----------



## dc_ni (31 Aug 2014)

How the hell did that get first, yours was so much better in every way.


----------



## gregmcateer (31 Aug 2014)

How in all hell's name did Bill and Ben beat yours!?! (hammer) 

Well done for your amazing work - absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Melinda_dd (31 Aug 2014)

Lol I know! I'm still seething today!!!

Thank you all for your comments it's helping me to accept this tramatic incident that has probably scarred me for life
:lol: :lol:


----------



## heimlaga (31 Aug 2014)

Looks good!

I will show this thread to my mom. She is a doll house enhusiast.


----------



## Melinda_dd (31 Aug 2014)

heimlaga":3lcvnwvn said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I will show this thread to my mom. She is a doll house enhusiast.



Thank you... let me know what she thinks of my room


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (31 Aug 2014)

Hi Melinda,
I've been following this thread and I can't believe factory made flower pots won over what was so glaringly obvious time, care and detail in your entry.
I wonder what relation the winner was to the judges??
You are definitely a winner with all of us on here though. =D> =D>


----------



## Melinda_dd (1 Sep 2014)

ardenwoodcraft":n3ucg8gw said:


> Hi Melinda,
> I've been following this thread and I can't believe factory made flower pots won over what was so glaringly obvious time, care and detail in your entry.
> I wonder what relation the winner was to the judges??
> You are definitely a winner with all of us on here though. =D> =D>



Funny I've thought that! !!

Thank you for your kind comment


----------



## Baldhead (1 Sep 2014)

Melinda, we have just returned from a long weekend away with the grandchildren, I had hoped you were going to say you had won, Eva is 7 and she says she would rather play with your room than a few plant pots, Harry who's 3 thinks it looks like gandads workshop! 

You was robbed, shame on the judges, there not setting a good example to the children of the village.

Baldhead


----------



## dc_ni (1 Sep 2014)

Baldhead":1gl86w37 said:


> Melinda, we have just returned from a long weekend away with the grandchildren, I had hoped you were going to say you had won, Eva is 7 and she says she would rather play with your room than a few plant pots, Harry who's 3 thinks it looks like gandads workshop!
> 
> You was robbed, shame on the judges, there not setting a good example to the children of the village.
> 
> Baldhead




Nicely put Baldhead =D>


----------



## Melinda_dd (1 Sep 2014)

Baldhead":2flauz7h said:


> Melinda, we have just returned from a long weekend away with the grandchildren, I had hoped you were going to say you had won, Eva is 7 and she says she would rather play with your room than a few plant pots, Harry who's 3 thinks it looks like gandads workshop!
> 
> You was robbed, shame on the judges, there not setting a good example to the children of the village.
> 
> Baldhead



I had hoped for a first as well  but sadly not

I do feel cheated out of my post card with FIRST on in. I could accept it if it was worthy entry That beat me but I don't feel it was.........
So much so that I have emailed the judges rep and asked them to explain their decision. 
Probably won't get a reply but I feel better for venting!!

Thanks for your comments. ..... and everyone's comments. ... makes it all worth while


----------



## dc_ni (1 Sep 2014)

Melinda_dd":36u13mio said:


> I had hoped for a first as well  but sadly not
> 
> I do feel cheated out of my post card with FIRST on in. I could accept it if it was worthy entry That beat me but I don't feel it was.........
> So much so that I have emailed the judges rep and asked them to explain their decision.
> ...



You should have sent them a link to your thread then they could see what work went into it, could also see our low opinion of the result and of the judges :lol:


----------



## ColeyS1 (1 Sep 2014)

Finished workshop wins by a mile !!!! Some of the detail you put into it is simply mind blowing - the lathe really is fantastic  you win the real competition.They probably gave first to the plant pot held together with rope out of sympathy :lol:


----------



## Melinda_dd (1 Sep 2014)

dc_ni":2j8x2mr7 said:


> Melinda_dd":2j8x2mr7 said:
> 
> 
> > I had hoped for a first as well  but sadly not
> ...



Now there's an idea. .. if I ever get a reply I may do that! !


----------



## Melinda_dd (1 Sep 2014)

ColeyS1":1q9bvcz5 said:


> Finished workshop wins by a mile !!!! Some of the detail you put into it is simply mind blowing - the lathe really is fantastic  you win the real competition.They probably gave first to the plant pot held together with rope out of sympathy :lol:



Thanks very much. ..

It's kind of sad really that the plant pots were placed anywhere because there were lots of much better entries than them


----------



## Self Taught (2 Sep 2014)

Melinda,

Sorry about the out come, I am with the others, a fantastic job. The flower pot things look like they would give you nightmares, and terrorize little children. Shame on the "judges"?. Jamey


----------



## heimlaga (3 Sep 2014)

Melinda_dd":1wsbqyx4 said:


> heimlaga":1wsbqyx4 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good!
> ...



I asked my mother to judge your room with the critical eyes of a competition judge. This is a condensed version what she said:

Your room is a very interresting idea and pretty well carried out. It suffers from the slight clumsiness in details that is typical when someone who is good at making full scale woodwork first turns her hands to miniatures. Despite this evidence of a learning curve the overall impression is good. It is obvious that you have put a lot of thought into it.

Her first comment about the flower pot dolls that won the competiton would translate into Engish as OH DEAR......shaking her head she started telling stries about a other competitions where the same thing has happened. The jury has liked stuff they would have been able to make themself while those participants who are more skilled than the jury don't get the appreciation they deserve. She said this is a very common occurance so she does not take part in competitions any more.


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Sep 2014)

heimlaga":2kso6102 said:


> Melinda_dd":2kso6102 said:
> 
> 
> > heimlaga":2kso6102 said:
> ...



Please thank your mother for taking the time to look at the pictures of my room, and her feedback.... also to yourself for reading, posting and showing your mother. Many thanks


----------



## tinytim1458 (4 Sep 2014)

I love the workshop look, the flower pot men were ok but not first place.
if you had pictures with it of the build you did then maybe they would have understood.
I think they thought it was so good that you either bought it made like that or you bought the individual pieces and just stick them in rather than make the whole thing which you had.
so I think they just did not understand that you made the whole thing.
You could buy the flower pot people like that from anywhere, I saw some selling at minehead craft and food festival, they had different labels but they looked the same.
So many people are making craft items nowadays that my old stick man I made out of branches as a little child would now be considered as if it had just been blown in from outside the judging tent.
At least everyone on here thinks it's first class and we know better than any judge.

Tim


----------



## Melinda_dd (4 Sep 2014)

Thanks Tim. 

I did put a write up with the room explaining everything was built from scratch. How long it took and when it was finished.

There was also a tinas workshop sign added last minute that was made from a mulberry tree that was moved.... I even gave the YouTube link to watch the video of the move!


----------



## heimlaga (14 Nov 2014)

Now there was a similar case to this in a dollhouse competition here in Finland. 

A winner was picked among dollhouse scale miniature beds.
The winning submission looked like a 7 year old had made it in school. It does not even look like a bed and the quality of the woodwork is terrible. Just some glued together sticks carelessly spray painted. The second prize winner was an equally bad one made from metal wire.

The third prize winner was an absolutely perfect 1/12 scale replica of a traditional built in bed of the type that was only made for local use in the village of Björkö from about 1860 and 50 years onwards. The miniature is correct down to the last detail except the exact profile of one particular moulding. Both woodwork and decorative painting is so accurately made to scale that I can attribute the painting of the original to either of two 19th century craftsmen who worked in a very similar manner. I could probably attribute the original woodwork as well if I did a little bit of research. There are miniature pillows and bedsheets and all which are very well made.

You aren't alone................


----------



## blackrodd (14 Nov 2014)

Melinda dd.
I've just found this thread and remember the diarama when you first started and up to the handsaw stage.
What a corker!
I must say that I thought the flowerpot men were very good, well thought out and finished.
But, The amount of work, skill and ingenuity, that has gone into your workshop does you credit, If I may say so. 
For me, The workshop is telling a story of days gone by, when this could have been anywhere up and down the country. Attention to detail is excellent and very well thought out with such a lot going on.
I, personally think you should have beaten Bill AND Ben, easily.
In fact you probably should have won next year as well! 
This would do very well, on display for primary school kids used as part of local history, (In grandad's day)!
Thank you very much for the WIP Very entertaining! Regards Rodders


----------



## Waka (16 Nov 2014)

Absolutely fantastic thread. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Dalboy (16 Nov 2014)

I have been looking in on occasions and would like to thank you for a interesting thread and a great build. Your attention to detail is fantastic not an easy task considering the problems with wood grain and finding pieces that can be used for 1/12th scale. Well done on getting a placement in the competition, as others have said I personally think it is a first place piece. Maybe the judge loved Bill and Ben when they were younger.


----------



## mailee (18 Nov 2014)

That is absolutely incredible work! I am stunned by the attention to detail in the shop. (Even the shavings under the lathe)  As for Bill and Ben all I can say is 'Flobalob' roughly translated, Robbed a lot, Anyone can string together a few plant pots and stick a dolls head on them. Not many people have the patience and intricate skills to produce work of art you have. Well done, it should have won by far.


----------



## Graham Orm (21 Nov 2014)

Melinda if you're around have look at this, it's just popped up as a Pintrest suggested link on my email. http://www.pinterest.com/sharoncumrine/ ... edium=2004


----------



## Melinda_dd (26 Nov 2014)

blackrodd":3e0zc8t9 said:


> Melinda dd.
> I've just found this thread and remember the diarama when you first started and up to the handsaw stage.
> What a corker!
> I must say that I thought the flowerpot men were very good, well thought out and finished.
> ...



Thanks for your comments. I was gutted but gradually got over it.... after many e mails to the judges! 

I'm now working on the idea for next years!


----------



## Melinda_dd (26 Nov 2014)

Dalboy":38x4nve8 said:


> I have been looking in on occasions and would like to thank you for a interesting thread and a great build. Your attention to detail is fantastic not an easy task considering the problems with wood grain and finding pieces that can be used for 1/12th scale. Well done on getting a placement in the competition, as others have said I personally think it is a first place piece. Maybe the judge loved Bill and Ben when they were younger.



Or the judge was related to the entrant!!!
Thanks for your comment. It was hard at times to get the look I wanted but I'm fairly happy with it. 

The only bit I'm not keen on us the saw cut on the wood on the saw horses as its too thick


----------



## Melinda_dd (26 Nov 2014)

mailee":2dpmo0pz said:


> That is absolutely incredible work! I am stunned by the attention to detail in the shop. (Even the shavings under the lathe)  As for Bill and Ben all I can say is 'Flobalob' roughly translated, Robbed a lot, Anyone can string together a few plant pots and stick a dolls head on them. Not many people have the patience and intricate skills to produce work of art you have. Well done, it should have won by far.



Thanks mailee... coming from someone as skilled as yourself that means a lot
The feel the same as you about bill and ben.
In next years room I'm thinking of some how incorporating a miniature version of them.... maybe dropped on the floor smashed! !!


----------



## Melinda_dd (26 Nov 2014)

Grayorm":4r72d1qd said:


> Melinda if you're around have look at this, it's just popped up as a Pintrest suggested link on my email. http://www.pinterest.com/sharoncumrine/ ... edium=2004



They're great the detail is awesome in them.
I'm thinking of next year's theme. .. I'm currently torn between santas workshop or a mouse house... can't decide!


----------



## NickWelford (26 Nov 2014)

I vote for Santa's workshop.


----------



## Dalboy (26 Nov 2014)

Melinda_dd":3i4b74wz said:


> Dalboy":3i4b74wz said:
> 
> 
> > I have been looking in on occasions and would like to thank you for a interesting thread and a great build. Your attention to detail is fantastic not an easy task considering the problems with wood grain and finding pieces that can be used for 1/12th scale. Well done on getting a placement in the competition, as others have said I personally think it is a first place piece. Maybe the judge loved Bill and Ben when they were younger.
> ...



What saw did you use to produce the cut. For all my miniature work either dolls house or wooden models I use a modellers razor saw which has a thin blade


----------



## Melinda_dd (26 Nov 2014)

for speed I used the band saw which I feel was a big mistake... I should have used my dovetail saw or even my scroll saw as the blade is thinner


----------



## Dalboy (26 Nov 2014)

Melinda_dd":82z3hek2 said:


> for speed I used the band saw which I feel was a big mistake... I should have used my dovetail saw or even my scroll saw as the blade is thinner



This is the type of thing which I think can be brought cheaper have a look for model shops where you live


----------



## woodshavings (27 Nov 2014)

Melinda_dd":1p3gqdg9 said:


> In next years room I'm thinking of some how incorporating a miniature version of them.... maybe dropped on the floor smashed! !!



brilliant idea!!
John


----------



## flying haggis (28 Nov 2014)

woodshavings":mkze07vi said:


> Melinda_dd":mkze07vi said:
> 
> 
> > In next years room I'm thinking of some how incorporating a miniature version of them.... maybe dropped on the floor smashed! !!
> ...


 
+1


----------



## Melinda_dd (28 Nov 2014)

I may even do another wip as this one went down so well!!
(And if no one minds as its not technically woodworking! )


----------



## Baldhead (28 Nov 2014)

Melinda_dd":2ztlqiuw said:


> I may even do another wip as this one went down so well!!
> (And if no one minds as its not technically woodworking! )


Yes please, perhaps a barn? with Mary, Joseph and baby Jesus inside, not to mention the 3 wise men, of course you would also need to include 3 shepards and a few animals (lambs, cows that sort of thing).

Baldhead

Edit. How is it not technically woodworking?


----------



## CHJ (28 Nov 2014)

Melinda_dd":2jyudh3a said:


> I may even do another wip as this one went down so well!!
> (And if no one minds as its not technically woodworking! )



Certainly hope you do manage a WIP, not all members have a large workshop or the machines or tools for furniture making and there's as much skill and ingenuity in making scale models as in any other area of manipulating bits of wood etc.

Anything that sparks an interest or with luck encourages someone to have a go themselves is never a wasted effort.


----------



## Melinda_dd (28 Nov 2014)

Another wip it is then. As soon as I decide on a theme!!
I'll get my thinking cap on!


----------



## Dalboy (28 Nov 2014)

With what you did on this build and the things you made for it are made from wood even though on a smaller scale it still is woodworking. I enjoyed your build and would welcome another WIP.
How about a timber framed building complete with all the correct joints and using wooden nails. Find some clay and make some scale bricks to make a chimney. Or even a log cabin.

OK I'll get my coat


----------



## Melinda_dd (28 Nov 2014)

I quite like that idea actually!!...... now what to put in the barn.....


----------



## NickWelford (29 Nov 2014)

Has to be Santa's workshop.....


----------



## flying haggis (29 Nov 2014)

If you do decide to do santas workshop you havent got a lot of time left.........

ok ready for next xmas

and if it is anything like the workshop you have just done i think all of us on here cant wait


----------



## Stimpi (1 Dec 2014)

With two daughters and three granddaughters keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Melinda_dd (7 Dec 2014)

Ok guys. ....... and gals.... Santa's workshop it is......... and another whip it is.... watch out for it!!!

And thank you to each and everyone who has read my wip, kept up with it, and commented.
On to the next...


----------

